
Mass Opt Out – Control Your Online-Tracking Status - FractalNerve
http://optout.aboutads.info/
======
FractalNerve
Mass Opt Out by Region:

• In the US: Digital Advertising Alliance (DAA) -
[http://optout.aboutads.info/#!/](http://optout.aboutads.info/#!/)

• In Europe: European Interactive Digital Advertising Alliance (EDAA) -
[https://www.youronlinechoices.com](https://www.youronlinechoices.com)

• In Canada: Ad Choices: Digital Advertising Alliance of Canada (DAAC) -
[http://youradchoices.ca/](http://youradchoices.ca/)

\--

Source: [https://choice.microsoft.com](https://choice.microsoft.com)

